# Smokin Rookie



## coldjava (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello All.  This sight is fantastic. The last few months I've learned a lot. I live in Wisconsin. I have a Chargriller with the side firebox. Where can I find a replacement heat gauge that will fit where the factory one is. It is useless. Any ideas ? Thanks. Brent


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome CJ. Glad to have you here and glad that you have learned alot. The learning process never stops!
Not sure where you can get a replacement Therm for you CG. If you want the same thing I might check their site. Look around at different stores. I did and was able to find quite a variety at the time, of course this was a little closer to the "in season". Good Luck.


----------



## coldjava (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I'll look around for one. I don't want the one from CG. My guess is it won't be any better than the original. Thanks again.


----------



## meowey (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  I have the CG also, and the stock thermo is useless.  I monitor temps by putting a digital probe in the cooking chamber.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bigal (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Punt a thermo idea and just use a remote dig therem.  I don't even know why they put therm's in the smokers as they are never where they should be.  Just my opinion.

Glad your here!


----------



## homebrewru (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep, I gotta agree with the gang.  A digital thermometer (or two or three) is the way to go.


----------



## kookie (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I will agree the stock thermos are junk, just like the ones on most grills. Most stop working after a short time anyways. I haven't gotten a digital yet, but I am leaning that way. Wish I could have gotten one of the 9.99 ones that some of you all found at Lowes. My Lowes doesn't carry them. Maybe this spring I will find one.

Kookie


----------



## gramason (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. I agree also, digital is the way to go.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 2, 2008)

or visit this site........and add good thermos.............

http://kck.com/bbq_thermometer_barbe...ure_gauge.html

use these with some mods........and you can fine tune your smoker........


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to smf. Just leave the one thermo you have and as a lot have already said go digital!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 2, 2008)

A great link by WD. You can never have too many thermometers.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Brent!


----------



## gooose53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!  I used to do alot of traveling in Wisconsin; camping and hauling my son to play hockey in tournaments.


----------



## bombo80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, and go digital, like the others have suggested.  I found a nice single probe unit on sale at Target, only $17.  I also have an ET-7, but having probe issues, that's why I got the new single probe one.

Like cman said, you can never have too many thermometers.

Later,

Bombo


----------



## triple b (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!
And remote digitals are really nice to have!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 6, 2008)

cman95
Welcome to SMF !!!
I replaced the thermometer in my Char-Griller with a $8.99 thermometer from Sportsmans Warehouse for 2 reasons; First was the original thermometer was far from accurate. Second was because of how the factory mounts the original thermometer it is just held in place with a snap ring. There was smoke and heat escaping around the thermometer. So when I put in the replacement I held it it place and sealed it with high heat fireplace caulking. Chargrillers have many places they loose heat, this is one of them.

Picture quality isn't the best but gives you an idea of the thermometer size and how it has incremental readings for all smoking temperatures-


----------



## walking dude (Jan 6, 2008)

mossy.......looks to me.....like a lil TOO much capt. morgans.......taking that pic.............LOLOL


----------



## mossymo (Jan 6, 2008)

Walking Dude
I agree, it was a waste. I spilled a little on the camera lens !!!


----------



## coldjava (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the way you think Mossy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 6, 2008)

The CG replacements you find at home depot or wherever, work prettty good.

What allot of people don't realize is those thermos are at the top of the chamber and the grate temp is lower. I use 2 grate thermos to measure each side of the meat at grate level. The thermo in the top shows about 50Âº higher than the grate temp. so if the top one shows 275Âº then I know my grate temp is about 225Âº.

so all three thermos are showing the correct temp as per the level they are placed.


----------



## coldjava (Jan 6, 2008)

Great info from everyone. Thanks guys & gals. Gonna look for a thermo to put at grate level. I have a digital for my meat. Maybe replace the original just for my chits & grins. Thanks again! Ya'll are the best!!


----------

